# Did I find Holey Rock for .15/lbs?!?



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

So I stopped by my local Landscapers Supply now that they are open for the season and I found "Holey Bolder Limestone" for .15 cents a pound. I bought two "test" pieces eqauling 20 lbs for $3  and brought them home. I blew out the sediment from the holes with my air compressor and here is what I have. (pics are both sides of each...)


The thing that gets me is they aren't "white", the rock itself looks just like limestone and they have green / brown colors near the holes. The dirt that blew out of the holes was rust colored and there is rust colored streaks on the rocks as seen in the pics. Is this normal for Raw / wild caught THR?? Is There iron in THR? And Is this why bleaching is part of some posters "Prep"? 
Even if its not true Texas Holey Rock, i'm gonna get more for my next tank set-up... heck of a lot cheaper than the Lace Rock I have now. I think the next step will be to pressure wash them at the car wash and see how they look.
Thoughts?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

That is typical price for Texas Holey Rock (Honeycomb limestone) from a rock supply.

I know companies in Texas that sell it for that, just hard to get ahold of if your out of state like me in Arizona.

Those are not bleached which is why it's not really white. But most companies that sell nice white/bright Holey Rock is because they bleach it, the same company I was referring to in Texas sells bleached for $0.45/lb


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Is the bleaching important in the safety of the fish? I don't presonally care about the pure white color, but like the texture and you cannot beat 0.15/pound if it is still safe.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

bleaching is not required. I just wash mine really well with hot water.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

That looks much better than the bleached holy rock. I never liked the look of the white rock and could never understand the price either...


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I guess what concerns me the most is the "rust" colored stain on the one on the right. But as I said, the dirt I blew out of the holes was the same color. Is this the color of the soil where they are found? I have seen red dirt in my travels down south, but don't know if I should to put it in my tank if it is iron. Of course it may also be from the fact the Landscapers display their rocks in a 4' coil of fence, maybe this one sat touching the wire all winter???
Guess I can see if it scrubs off


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Iron isn't bad. Plants love it! But I bet it is red texas earth (which is clay, and incidentally has iron in it...). Just blast it real good with a hose or pressure washer.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Sweeeet :dancing:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

macclellan said:


> That looks much better than the bleached holy rock. I never liked the look of the white rock and could never understand the price either...


+1 on the unnatural white color.
Nice find on the price. I got my lace rock for .50 a lb and I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

demonsoni said:


> macclellan said:
> 
> 
> > That looks much better than the bleached holy rock. I never liked the look of the white rock and could never understand the price either...
> ...


That is for lace rock. Where did you find it, local?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, if I could find Lace rock for .50 / lbs I'd buy that up also. I paid $2 / lbs for the Lace from the LFS and my Landscaper doesn't get it in.


----------

